# injector problems 07 700



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

i dont get any fuel when pluged up to the harness but if i use jumpers from the battery it sprays not sure what to do.i pulled all the plastics off today and the air temp sensor wasnt even in the air box what does it do


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like an electrical problem then.. or computer problem.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

check all the relays and fuses. sounds like a relay to me.


----------

